# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Proper way to wrap ?

## guest589745

I have seen a few diferent ways of wrapping wrists adn knees, I was just wondering what the "best" way is to avoid injury ...?

I am gettign some inzer wrist wraps and knee wraps, those are pretty good quality right ?


My wrist has been bothering me, a pain right in the center of it that hurts when I flex my wrist.

----------


## Maldorf

I love those wraps, always use them.

----------


## Doc.Sust

every one has a different opinion on this. for knees, i wrap 4 timesfrom medial to lateral startng lower and going higher and than i start criss crossing the remainder of the wrap. for wrists, , just get ap air of wrist wraps, and wrap them tight, there really inst a tecnniqur to this, just make them tight and keep them straight when you overlap them.

----------

